# Air Conditioner / No Hook-ups / Yellowstone



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Another question that came up last night when we were fighting with the air conditioner was, "what are we going to do when we go to Yellowstone in AUGUST with no hook-ups (therefore no air conditioner)?

What do you do to keep things cool?









If we need to retrofit anything I would rather do it when our Outback goes in on the 20th of July to get the axles flipped... so I'm in a bit of a time crunch!









Thanks again...
... Carolyn


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Assuming you don't want to be totin' a gen around, you will want to request a site that has pretty good shade. I've only camped at Yellowstone a couple times during the summer. I didn't have an a/c either time and don't recall it being too bad. Put a bunch of firewood in the back of your TV and sit around the campfire until it begins to cool off in the trailer. Keep your shades down and vents up.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The only choice is a generator but the best thing to do is stay outside during the day to enjoy the sights and be ready to use the furnace at night. You will get 45 to 50 degree F temp swings from day time high to night time lows.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Didn't need A/C when we went to Yellowstone last August. In fact, bring a few extra sweatshirts.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've not had to use A/C at Yellowstone either...but I usually go in JUNE.


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

We were there last August and didn't have nor needed AC. In fact, we had to have the heater on and extra blankets at nights.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> In fact, we had to have the heater on and extra blankets at nights.


That doesn't surprise me at all. We are going the last part of Sept and my biggest concern is pulling the 5 through snow -- I don't like to do that. Really bad karma when your 5 starts sliding around your TV. I carry chains for all wheels, but hope to never use them.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Cold Beer will really help.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Sounds like you guy's may need that 31trx fiver. Kirk


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Carolyn,

You might see if you can find a couple of 12 volt fans (try an RV or auto parts store). Just being able to circulate air around would probably take care of whatever conditions you are liable to encounter.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Cold Beer will really help.


x2

Some 12v fans might help move some air thru the trailer. Maxx Air turbo fan will help as well.

Thor


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Enjoy the trip and the silence of no AC.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

You will have zero need for a/c in Yellowstone at any time of year. A fan, at most - pay more attention to provisions for heat!

Sluggo

Veteran Y-stone camper of 31 years.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sluggo54 said:


> You will have zero need for a/c in Yellowstone at any time of year. A fan, at most - pay more attention to provisions for heat!
> 
> Sluggo
> 
> Veteran Y-stone camper of 31 years.


Amen to that I would rather be hot then cold

Don


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

If you are in your Outback during the day - WHY GO TO YELLOWSTONE?









You are at 8000+ feet and the most difficult part of Yellowstone is trying to get back to the campsite in time to fix supper and clean up before dark! We ALWAYS carry rain gear and polartec jackets with us, as the weather can be very fickle there. We've been there in early, mid, and late July. Highs are in the upper 70s to low 80s (with no humidity), and lows are in the 40s and 50s. (It snowed, rained, and hailed during our first trip in early July!)

There are too many things to see and do to be hanging around the campsite during the day. We neither get there often enough nor spend enough time when we get there. In three trips (in the last 8 years) we still haven't stopped to see everything we want to do and see. (The loop road around the park is over 90 miles, and the traffic RARELY travels faster than 40 mph - plus there are always the "wildlife blockades" caused by other tourists who just have to get another shot of a bison!)

There are lot's of trails, shops, thermal features, pools, and activities (like chuckwagon dinners, horse rides, etc.) to occupy your time.









The best time to be in the campsite is evening - when the pine fire feels and smells good.









I'm not trying to come down hard on you, but SEE THE PARK - and stay out of your Outback until evening - you won't need the AC!

just my 2 cents.









Mike, Sherry, Erica, and Arthur (the Collie)


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

The DW and her ER nurse friends did a horseback trip several fourth of july's ago. They awoke on the morning of the 4th with an inch of snow on the ground.

cant wait to make the trip myself.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We stayed at the KOA in West Yellowstone in July this past summer and we never ran the AC. We were usually gone to the park during the day and didn't get back to the trailer until late afternoon or early evening. We did run the heater on a couple of mornings.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

aplvlykat said:


> Sounds like you guy's may need that 31trx fiver. Kirk


 Absolutely! Contact PDX Industries! Doug'll hook you up!


----------

